# Clavier ipad



## tristanWX (18 Août 2014)

Je possède y iPad Air et je voudrai acheter un clavier en Bluetooth cela fonctionnera til et quel modèle me conseiller


----------



## Gwen (18 Août 2014)

Le modèle Apple fonctionne très bien et par extension tout clavier Bluetooth.

Le clavier n'as pas besoin d'être estampillé iPad, un clavier classique sans fil (en Bluetooth) marchera.


----------



## tristanWX (18 Août 2014)

Vous connaiser un modèle léger pas cher en bluetooh


----------



## cillab (18 Août 2014)

tristanWX a dit:


> Vous connaiser un modèle léger pas cher en bluetooh




 oui celui d'apple est trés bien il fonctionne sur mon IMAC et sur mon IPAD AIR
mais si tu veu des prix va sur le bon coin  apres tu en aura pour ton argent


----------



## adixya (19 Août 2014)

Il y a le logitech ultrathin qui fait coque de protection avec un dos aluminium similaire à l'iPad.
Et de plus tu peux coincer la tablette dessus pour faire comme un mini ordinateur portable (sans souris).


----------



## Pinsonmimi (28 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

juste un petit conseil, réfléchis bien avant parce que moi j'en avais acheté 1 et  je ne m'en sers jamais. Le clavier virtuel de l'ipad étant finalement suffisant.


----------



## adixya (28 Août 2014)

Oui ma mère me l'a rendu car elle ne s'en servait pas et je ne m'en sers pas non plus lol


----------



## yngve (29 Août 2014)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> juste un petit conseil, réfléchis bien avant parce que moi j'en avais acheté 1 et  je ne m'en sers jamais. Le clavier virtuel de l'ipad étant finalement suffisant.



Même chose ! J'ai du m'en servir deux fois ! Et fastidieux à utiliser dans une réunion pour prendre des notes.


----------

